# اقتراح لانشاء صفحة للبرامج البسيطة في الجيولجيا-المناجم



## aidsami (24 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم

وددت من خلال هاته الصفحة المباركة ان نضع البرامج البسيطة التي نحتاجها في حياتنا اليوميةالعملية، 
والتي قد تكون معدة مسبقا او نقوم باعدادها حسب الاحتياجات و المتطلبات التي تعترضنا، بواسطة برامج مثل: Excel, acces الخ وهذا من اجل توفير الجهد الفكري و ربح الوقت و تقليل الأخطاء الحسابية..

في احد المجالات كحساب المتفجرات في المناجم، حساب عدد الشاحنات اللازمة، حساب CUTOFF Grade, حساب التكاليف الخ. 

كما تعلمون البرامج العملاقة قد تكون معقدة كونها تتطلب الكثير من المعطيات و غير متاحة في غالب الأحيان.

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم الفكرة.
بالتوفيق.


----------



## محمد الطاهير (25 فبراير 2011)

Hi dear Aidsami,
it's a goog idea, i agree with u. we have to devote a special page for easy to use application and softeware that we use in our daily work in mining engineering.
ok go ahead.


----------



## بابكريحى (25 فبراير 2011)

احيييك على هذه الفكره المبتكره والجيده واثني عليها وانا معك قلبا وقالبا حتى النجاح


----------



## aidsami (26 فبراير 2011)

* Date
*​ *Excel Tools*​ 2009 PA Airblast Prediction 
2009  PA Ground Vibration Prediction 
2009 OSM Blast Report 
2009 Drill logs: OSM, or VA Drilling and Blasting 
2009 OSM Blast Design Rules of Thumb Excel Calculator, Word Document
2009 OSM Blast Log Evaluation Program (BLEP) 
2009 OSM Lat-Long  Distance Calculator
2009  OSM Charge Weight / Scaled Distance Table 
2009 OSM  Airblast Calculator 
2009 OSM  Wind Conversion 
2009 OSM Latitude - Longitude  Distance Calculator 
2009 OSM Scaled Distance - PPV Graph 
2009 US Bureau of Mines RI 8507 Appendix B 
2009 OSM  Alternate Blasting Level Chart, from RI 8507


المزيد من الأبحاث في الصفحة التالية
*Office of Surface Mining Reclamation and Enforcement*


http://www.arblast.osmre.gov/

مثل:

*Vibrations and Pipelines *(new)​

*Training Aids, PowerPoint Presentations and Movies

**Blast Monitoring Guidelines

**Vibrations and Slope Stability*


----------



## aidsami (10 أبريل 2011)

سلام 
مساهمتي اليوم ببنامج بسيط مستوحى من البرنامج العملاق optir
حيث نقوم باختبار قطر حفرة التفجير (hole diameter-Diamètre du trou) الى ارتفاع المصطبة (bench heigh-hauteur du gradin)
وهل الاختيار موفق او لا؟

اضعه بين ايديكم خالصا لوجهه تعالى.

الملف في المرفقات 

* كتمة السرWord Pass: 
aidsami2011

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم، 
ننتظر مساهماتكم و ارائكم.
دمتم بخير.


----------



## dmaha (11 أبريل 2011)

حقيقية الفكرة جميلة وتتطلب مجهود جبار ويجب تخصيص قسم لها ، ويمكن عمل tutorial للبرامج الشهيرة مثل surpac , vulcan , minescape وغيرها من برامج التعدين المهمة .


----------



## محمد الطاهير (12 أبريل 2011)

انا جد متحمس لهده الفكرة٠ تكوين مهندس في مجال المعادن و النفط ينقصه تكوين في مجال الاقتصاديات وتقييم المشارع الإستثمارية٠ لهدا يجب تخصيص مجالا في هذا الملتقى لتطوير هذه الكفايات٠


----------



## aidsami (5 يناير 2012)

سلام
انقل لكم هذه المشاركة الغالية للاخ *علي محمد يوسف *خاصة ب موضوع برمجة التعابير الحسابية وموضوع حل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver 


* " فالأول يفيد في إنجاز الحسابات في إكسل بصورة مباشرة أو على شكل برامج وهو موضوع برمجة حاسب وأما الموضوع الثاني فيوضح خطوات العمل لحل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver والبرنامج الخطي هوبرنامج رياضي لإدارة الموارد يتضمن دالة هدف بعدة متغيرات تعرف بمتغيرات القرار وجملة شروط تخضع لها هذه المتغرات .
ولأن دالة الهدف ( تابع الهدف أو الدالة الإقتصادية أو علاقة الكفاءة ) وكذلك جملة الشروط كلها من الدرجة الأولى يدعى البرنامج الرياضي بالبرنامج الخطي ويفضل البعض تسمية البرنامج الخطي بالمنهاج الخطي أو النظام الخطي تمييزا له عن برامج الحاسب .
وحل البرنامج الخطي يعني البحث عن قيم متغيرات القرار التي تحقق الشروط المطبقة وتعطينا أحسن (أفضل) قيمة ممكنة لدالة الهدف أي تعطينا أكبر قيمة ممكنة في مسائل الربح وأقل قيمة ممكنة في مسائل التكاليف (الخسارة) أي البحث عن الإدارة المثلى للموارد .
وأداة solver هي إحدى أدوات برنامج إكسل وهي عبارة عن برنامج يمكن استخدامه بشكل فعال لحل البرامج الخطية وغير الخطية أكثر من الحل باستخدام جداول السمبلكس العادية أو الإلكترونية وخصوصا إذا كان عدد متغيرات القرار كبيرا .
يمكن الوصول إلى موضوعات هذه الدورة بالبحث حسب الإسم علي محمد يوسف ثم البحث عن المواضيع المشارك فيها" 
-عن الاخ **علي محمد يوسف -** .
*​
​*
موضوع " برمجة التعابير "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=65998


موضوع "حل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68077
*

* والله ولي التوفيق .*​


----------

